# PSE Moneymaker 2008 Tuning Guide??



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Contact PSE at 1-520-884-9065, they should be able to help you out. Ed


----------



## Rolean (Apr 27, 2010)

I live in Belgium.

A couple of days ago I sand a email to PSE; but till now no answer.

So I hope someone can help me.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Don't know if you have the single or hybred cam.

So here are both.


http://tune.pse-archery.com/BowDetail.aspx?Year=2008&Model=0814LF

http://tune.pse-archery.com/BowDetail.aspx?Year=2008&Model=0814NI


----------



## Rolean (Apr 27, 2010)

It is the same (x LF) as shown in this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1159799&highlight=PSE+Moneymaker+2008.

The links you mentioned are the specifications for tuning.
*I am looking for the explication how to do the tuning, especially for the Moneymaker X LF*. I guess a owner's book or manual will help. 
It is odd that such important PSE-information is not available on the internet. 
Even when it normally is delivred by the purchase of a new bow.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

It is pretty basic information. More indepth tuning information can be found here on AT. Hope this helps.

http://media.shopatron.com/media/mfg/445/media_document/4030/10_PSE_Users_Guide2.pdf?1290102799

https://media.shopatron.com/media/mfg/445/media_document/4030/Bow_Setup_Tuning.pdf?1290101308

http://media.shopatron.com/media/mf...PSE_High_Performance_Bow_Maint.pdf?1290099187


----------



## Rolean (Apr 27, 2010)

*MNmike *

The links you gave are already a great help. *THANKS !!!!*

*If someone will complete with a owner's book; this thread will start as a firstrate help for the novice PSE-archer. *


----------

